# Halloween Photos!



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 18, 2011)

I just figured... it's near Halloween, some of us will be dressing up, and the amount of picture threads on this board hints at the fact that we all love pictures.

So I'm gonna be the cool one and start the thread! Hah! 

Obviously I don't have any photos of my Halloween costume yet, since all the Halloween parties are this weekend and next weekend... but I have a few costumes planned for the various events. 

So lets all get into the Halloween spirit and contribute our badass Halloween photos (whether they be from this year or previous ones). I bet some of ya can get pretty creative with your costumes!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 18, 2011)

Alright... I'll totally start it off with a recent picture of me that a friend badassly zombified. Now _that's_ some Halloween spirit!












Spooky, eh?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 18, 2011)

:happy: this is her favorite holiday!

I'm a fan and generally approve the mass distro of candy :eat2:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish there was a cool spooky pumpkin face that I could put next to the thread title... haha.


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 19, 2011)

I've actually played around a bit with the dead face myself! LOL 






I love the Halloween!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm so excited...going to The Initiation this year. (Theatre Bizarre at the Masonic Temple) 

Should be awesome.

I will post pics on Sunday.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Oct 19, 2011)

I fucking hate it they don't celebrate Halloween here, or it's these overly crowded places with too many blacklights flashing around

Blacklights + Fey = Pitch-a-spazz-fest


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm totally gonna be The Hitcher from The Mighty Boosh (on Halloween weekend). Cuz he's badass. 

I just gotta master my cockney accent. 

As for this weekend... I'm going to a Black & White party. So I'll probably be wearing a badass black and white business-esque outfit. I'm totally gonna go for the white tuxedo shirt and black suspenders. Gangsta right there.


----------



## Jess87 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm pretty lame with Halloween. The last time I really dressed up all I did was fem up Freddy Krueger, this was before I realized they already did a slutty Freddy for women. It was super easy as I just needed to pick up a glove and hat since I already had a top and skirt that would work.






I couldn't get a proper (store bought) facial wound to stay on so that really terrible attempt at a slash is the result of liquid latex and lipstick in a car. Only one person asked why I had a vagina on my face, so I looked at that a positive.


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2011)

Here are a few past costumes:




Good grief, it's Charlie Brown! (Yes, I shaved my head for Halloween)





Michael Myers.





Hellboy. (Yes, I shaved PART of my head for this costume too.)





Jor El. I spent the entire party condemning people to the Phantom Zone.


----------



## Melian (Oct 20, 2011)

That is a fucking awesome Hellboy costume, Fish.


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2011)

Melian said:


> That is a fucking awesome Hellboy costume, Fish.



Thanks. 

I wish I hadn't lost the hand a few years ago. One of these day's I'm gonna recreate it just so I have it to put on a shelf or something.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Oct 21, 2011)

I never got the chance to celebrate Halloween  It's not that common here unfortunately. But I'd love to! 

So instead of a creepy Pic of my humble self I got an awesome pumpkin for you  (I didn't do it myself, just wanna share that awesomeness  )


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 21, 2011)

Fish said:


> Jor El. *I spent the entire party condemning people to the Phantom Zone*.



That made me LOL. Lovin the Hellboy:bow:


----------



## Deacone (Oct 21, 2011)

May I join in on this even though I'm a BHM ?


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 23, 2011)

Annoyingly enough... I've been sick all weekend. So I missed two out of the five Halloween parties I was supposed to attend. 

The first one, I was supposed to dress in all black and white. So I was gonna go with the whole: black business pants, black boots, white tuxedo shirt, and black suspenders. But sadly, I ended up in bed riddled with nausea that night. 

And the second one... I was gonna go as the 1%. 
What with the whole Occupy movement going on, I figured it would be hilarious to dress up like a rich snob and wear a cardboard sign that says, "I am the 1%", Or maybe I just have a weird sense of humor. 

Lets hope I suck it up and get better for next weekend. It's gonna be an effin' Halloween marathon next weekend!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 23, 2011)

Deacone said:


> May I join in on this even though I'm a BHM ?



You wouldn't be the first BHM to post a picture in this thread. It's not JUST for FFA's ya know. Hah.


----------



## Treach (Oct 24, 2011)

My prototype steampunk Mario getup from last Halloween (without the "M" which hadn't be affixed when the pic was snapped). The plan was to improve upon it for this year but funds got in the way. Hopefully by next Halloween it will come with Power Fist and rocket boots. 

View attachment mario.jpg


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 24, 2011)

Treach said:


> My prototype steampunk Mario getup from last Halloween (without the "M" which hadn't be affixed when the pic was snapped). The plan was to improve upon it for this year but funds got in the way. Hopefully by next Halloween it will come with Power Fist and rocket boots.



This is awesome. I was gonna go super Steampunked out this year, but I'm gonna end up doing nothing.


----------



## biglynch (Oct 25, 2011)

this is my alter ego Fucko the clown 

View attachment 16335_183269135002_516875002_3084686_3447419_n.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 25, 2011)

Kind of an old one, but I look about the same....and I just don't have the energy to be creative on Halloween haha


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 25, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Kind of an old one, but I look about the same....and I just don't have the energy to be creative on Halloween haha



So hot! LOL Should dress up as a college girl and I can be the stern teacher who gives the naughty student a spanking! Wooo! Don't need much creativity to pull that ensemble together! hehe


----------



## Pixel (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm always like a really generic goth girl for Halloween but whatever, that's how I like it. And it's always cheep too. 

These were actually contacts:









And fake piercings:


----------



## Pixel (Oct 25, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> I'm pretty lame with Halloween. The last time I really dressed up all I did was fem up Freddy Krueger, this was before I realized they already did a slutty Freddy for women. It was super easy as I just needed to pick up a glove and hat since I already had a top and skirt that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this. I love Freddy Kruger. I'd totally be the slutty one for Halloween too if I actually had money to spend on costumes.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 25, 2011)

Not the best pic...but it'll do.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 25, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I'm always like a really generic goth girl for Halloween but whatever, that's how I like it. And it's always cheep too.



Now _those_ are some badass contacts!

Totally an awesome look, also.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 25, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Not the best pic...but it'll do.



Haha, that's a fun look! It could be all the colors... but I love it.

The expression on your face is classic. It's like costume apprehension where you're like, "Wait a second... why am I dressed like this, again?"


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah...lol zombie ragdoll idea seemed good...then I wondered if the yarn colors were too much...then I was patiently waiting to get going to the party and snapped the pic. I don't have a good pokerface...lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 26, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Not the best pic...but it'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do you . . . in the FACE!


----------



## Rathkhan (Oct 26, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I'm always like a really generic goth girl for Halloween but whatever, that's how I like it. And it's always cheep too.
> 
> These were actually contacts:



Nice!! Love the pics!!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Oct 26, 2011)

jen, very lovely pics..


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm just gonna go ahead and post some of mine, even though I haven't been too active on this part of the board (sorry, folks!)

There's no particular order for these. Just happen to have them handy and am sharing them.

I'll share links, cuz I've got a few.

Parody of a Canadian Singer
(Gah... I was so small back then...)

Lukas Rossi
Pictured with two people I still am friends with. I painted the details of the jacket by hand. The bac was the hardest.

Dilana Robichaux
I had just gotten out of the car and my mother was pestering me for a full body shot. Obviously I wasn't too pleased. I pleaded to have the picture deleted later on but that didn't work.
Also, someone pulled on my petticoat and the top part that was supposed to sit at the waist had torn, so it was being held up by saftey pins and so my hips look bulkier than they actually were back then.

Weird goth-ish character
Used this for a party.

Fat Slash holding a small Guitar Hero game
This was a fun one. Everyone knew it right away.

Amy Winehouse

Adam Lambert



So... yeah... there's quite a few, lol. Hopefully all the links work. Those are just ones I could find, lol. I've done way more. I always have two costumes a year, and I think this year will be no exception


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 26, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> "_Amy Winehouse"_


You know, just from a topical-standpoint, it kind of makes me wonder if this will be the year we see a bunch of Zombie-Amy Winehouses. I mean, the more recent Zombie-popularity, in general, has definitely resulted in lots of Zombie variations of recently deceased celebrities (e.g., OBL). But, for Winehouse, it may still be a little too soon.


----------



## Melian (Oct 26, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> You know, just from a topical-standpoint, it kind of makes me wonder if this will be the year we see a bunch of Zombie-Amy Winehouses. I mean, the more recent Zombie-popularity, in general, has definitely resulted in lots of Zombie variations of recently deceased celebrities (e.g., OBL). But, for Winehouse, it may still be a little too soon.



Ha! You know, I was going to do that (or zombie Jack Layton), but then decided that I don't even want to be zombie versions of these shitty people.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 26, 2011)

Saw 1 Zombie Amy Winehouse at the party I was at on Saturday. Also saw a Zombie Bob Ross, and a Zombie Steve Jobs. 

What there were WAY TO MANY OF at this party were BLACK SWANS...everywhere!!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2011)

black swans???? How odd! (or have I totally missed some pop-culture reference here?)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 26, 2011)

Tad said:


> black swans???? How odd! (or have I totally missed some pop-culture reference here?)



I'm guessing the movie?


----------



## Melian (Oct 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm guessing the movie?



That movie sucked balls, but yeah, I bet there will tons of them around here, too. "Zombie" is definitely the trend for this year, though.


----------



## Tad (Oct 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm guessing the movie?



yep, pop culture thingie that I totally missed. I only know the term from the statistical argument that just because you've never seen a black swan doesn't prove that they don't exist. 

<-- nerdling


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 26, 2011)

Melian said:


> That movie sucked balls, but yeah, I bet there will tons of them around here, too. "Zombie" is definitely the trend for this year, though.



Only part of the movie I liked was the Mila Kunis/Natalie Portman bedroom scene. It was very dark and twisted though, i'll give it that.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 26, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> "_It was very dark and twisted though, i'll give it that._"


You know, I haven't seen it, so I will have to take your word for it; but it's just something about the idea of it being a ballerina that that I'm supposed to be afraid-of that makes it a bit difficult for me.....


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 26, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> You know, I haven't seen it, so I will have to take your word for it; but it's just something about the idea of it being a ballerina that that I'm supposed to be afraid-of that makes it a bit difficult for me.....


Although it was still pretty boring all the way through but dark and twisted.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 27, 2011)

Tad said:


> yep, pop culture thingie that I totally missed. I only know the term from the statistical argument that just because you've never seen a black swan doesn't prove that they don't exist.
> 
> <-- nerdling



There is no such thing as a black swan? Is that a joke or am I super dense? (Google don't fail me now.....)


----------



## Tad (Oct 27, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> There is no such thing as a black swan? Is that a joke or am I super dense? (Google don't fail me now.....)



They exist, but were not discovered by 'westerners' until quite late on and have never been common in Europe/North America, hence the discussion that 'all the swans I've seen are white' does not prove that all swans are white.

but googling, I discovered I missed another meaning too, there was a book about extreme unexpected events that we later rationalize as predictable, which called them black swans. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_swan_theory

And now, please, back to costumes.....


----------



## agouderia (Oct 27, 2011)

Tad said:


> yep, pop culture thingie that I totally missed. I only know the term from the statistical argument that just because you've never seen a black swan doesn't prove that they don't exist.
> 
> <-- nerdling



Hmmh .... is it a nerdling thing to miss centuries of pop culture??? 

The recent movie aside, Tschaikowski's original black swan in the iconic ballett premiered in 1877 .... and crazy Bavarian King Ludwig II gave Richard Wagner two black swans as a birthday gift presumably in 1878....

So you just missed a successful revival.... and I in turn am honestly surprised to learn that they form the basis of a statistical argument for high improbability, which revived a saying from early modern times. 
Since they were introduced to parks and gardens in Europe around 1800 - after the discovery of Australia - I always considered them quite common.

Interesting how differently people can perceive one phenomenon.... and yes, they make a great Halloween costume as long as you don't follow the pattern of that awful Björk Oscar's swan dress ...... (but that was white..)


----------



## biglynch (Oct 27, 2011)

evil meets evil. 

View attachment n730752618_1024350_218.jpg


View attachment n730752618_1024351_485.jpg


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Black Swan was not good. Period. Everyone lauded it as some kind of triumph in filmmaking, but it was a very by the book psychological thriller that broke no ground. And as ALWAYS Natalie Portman couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag with finger armor on.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 27, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Black Swan was not good. Period. Everyone lauded it as some kind of triumph in filmmaking, but it was a very by the book psychological thriller that broke no ground. And as ALWAYS Natalie Portman couldn't act her way out of a wet paper bag with finger armor on.



Oh shut up.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Oh shut up.



Watch what you say, Zozo. If you get him mad enough, he'll expose you for the hipster hack that you are on INTERNATIONULL RADIOW.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Oct 27, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Although it was still pretty boring all the way through but dark and twisted.



I saw it during the original limited release. I expected it to be some incredibly boring, lifetime-esque ballet movie. Only went to see it because I heard about that bedroom scene. Which was the only thing I heard about it. So I was pleasantly surprised when it turned out to be much different than I expected. Plus, I love the music.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Watch what you say, Zozo. If you get him mad enough, he'll expose you for the hipster hack that you are on INTERNATIONULL RADIOW.



Seriously? And you have to try to start shit unnecessarily, why, exactly?


----------



## Goreki (Oct 28, 2011)

I saw black swans today actually. And thier little fluffy signets. They failed to make out with each other.

My halloween costume from last year was a complete and utter abomination of fail. I tried to make my own Alice in wonderland dress. LAME. It did not work at all.

This year I have two I'm going to wear, only one I'm actually making. Hopefully it won't look like I've spilled a hot cup of vomit on myself. Again.


----------



## Melian (Oct 28, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I saw black swans today actually. And thier little fluffy signets. They failed to make out with each other.
> 
> My halloween costume from last year was a complete and utter abomination of fail. I tried to make my own Alice in wonderland dress. LAME. It did not work at all.
> 
> This year I have two I'm going to wear, only one I'm actually making. Hopefully it won't look like I've spilled a hot cup of vomit on myself. Again.



Pics or gtfo.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 28, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Watch what you say, Zozo. If you get him mad enough, he'll expose you for the hipster hack that you are on INTERNATIONULL RADIOW.





theronin23 said:


> Seriously? And you have to try to start shit unnecessarily, why, exactly?



Round 1... FIGHT!


----------



## Goreki (Oct 28, 2011)

Melian said:


> Pics or gtfo.


I'll have them up in a day or two


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 28, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> Seriously? And you have to try to start shit unnecessarily, why, exactly?



Because that's what we do here on the internet! Also, we are 12 years old


----------



## appleleafer (Oct 28, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Because that's what we do here on the internet! Also, we are 12 years old



What, we have to be that old now? Jeez, and I thought being in moderation jail was tough around here.... 

*Acts extra mature, just in case*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 28, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Because that's what we do here on the internet! Also, we are 12 years old



Jen! DON'T BLOW MY COVER!!!!


----------



## halcyon (Oct 28, 2011)

Im not doing anything this year, but last year i did the generic dressing like a tart thing haha.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 28, 2011)

halcyon said:


> Im not doing anything this year, but last year i did the generic dressing like a tart thing haha.



Lucky hotel room


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 29, 2011)

This was me before going out last night...


----------



## appleleafer (Oct 29, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> This was me before going out last night...



NEED. THOSE. PANTS. :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 30, 2011)

appleleafer said:


> NEED. THOSE. PANTS. :bow:



Wal-Mart haha


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 30, 2011)

halcyon said:


> Im not doing anything this year, but last year i did the generic dressing like a tart thing haha.



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2011)

I won a prize for scariest costume. 

View attachment scary2.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 30, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



WHAT THE FUCK?!?!

OH MY GOD!! THAT'S SO AWESOME!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 30, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



*DEFINITELY WINNNNNNER WINNNNNNER FISH FRY DINNNER*


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 30, 2011)

Lilly's costume was even scarier in person, she deserved to win. My phone doesn't take the best pictures but here I am as Frankenstein's monster last night.


----------



## halcyon (Oct 31, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



This is the best costume I have ever seen. SO AMAZING.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks so much everybody.  I saw this costume on Youtube and figured I'd try to recreate it using budget materials and scraps. It came out pretty good.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 31, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



Dammit!!! I wanted to do this when I saw the tutorial on YouTube!!! You beat me to it... I claim defeat


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 31, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Dammit!!! I wanted to do this when I saw the tutorial on YouTube!!! You beat me to it... I claim defeat



NO NO, you should still try it.... but be aware: liquid latex doesn't work that well as an adhesive for the zipper. I would suggest using eyelash glue or spirit gum if you have spirit gum remover. Don't rely on the latex though.


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## su3liminal (Oct 31, 2011)

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 31, 2011)

SanDiega said:


>



"Hey, kids, it's Funky Winkerbean! Over here, Funky!"


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 31, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



Holy shit. That's effin' insane!

Definitely a prize winner, there.


----------



## Melian (Oct 31, 2011)

Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



Holy shit. You can Raven my Darkholme any day.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, so I was supposed to have 3 nights of Halloween this weekend, and only ended up getting 1 since I injured my tailbone. 

I spent about a month planning and making an awesome costume, but since I didn't wear it the first night... I didn't get to wear it at all. But there's always next year.

Anyway, here are some pictures of my Friday night, where I'm wearing a generic slutty sailor costume. Chris likes that kind of thing, so I bought it. Haha.





Here's Chris and I at the beginning of the night.





Shots.





Me and my "brother".





Yeah, I'm obnoxious. Hah.










Dancin' and Danny bein' a creep over to the left.





"Hmmm... where could that zombie be?"





"Ahhhhh!"





"...Ahhhhh!"





I was so excited to pet Wilfred. Even though it was a pale representation.


----------



## su3liminal (Oct 31, 2011)

That is awesome... Very impressed!!!


----------



## mischel (Oct 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



Holy mother of all genetic mutation! AWESOME!

Can i lick your arm? ... your belly? I know it's not candy but... :wubu: :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## appleleafer (Oct 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



That is so full of awesome and I don't even like halloween! 

Seriously good job.


----------



## su3liminal (Oct 31, 2011)

Fish said:


> Here are a few past costumes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Best Hellboy costume ever!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



Ahhh, that so seriously badass. I know you said you were going to do it, but i didn't know you were actually going to do it. 

I'd make the generic sexual joke about you taking from behind with a strapon, but it just doesn't feel fitting right now. 

Again, seriously fucking awesome.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



*BESTEST MELIAN PICTURE OF ALL TIME...so its in CAPS!!! OUTRAGEOUS!!!
whats that blue stuff feel like after hours?*


----------



## Deacone (Oct 31, 2011)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> You wouldn't be the first BHM to post a picture in this thread. It's not JUST for FFA's ya know. Hah.



I mean NOT a BHM. I a BBW. Lol typing fail :<

Anyway here you go!


----------



## Goreki (Oct 31, 2011)

Omg Melian, AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 31, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.




Gorgeous. I'm not into comics or fantasy or the like, but you look STUNNING!

Great costume, chickie.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 31, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Omg Melian, AWESOME!!!!



And where are your pics at missy????????


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 31, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.




Holy crap! Amazing, lady!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



I hate it when it tells me that I have to spread rep around before giving it to specific members again. Cuz if rep should be given for anything... it's photos like these!

Just so effin' awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 1, 2011)

mischel said:


> Holy mother of all genetic mutation! AWESOME!
> 
> Can i lick your arm? ... your belly? I know it's not candy but... :wubu: :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



I was with you for a minute . . . and then you asked to lick her arm, and I thought, okay, well maybe, and then you said belly. I thought to myself "alright, this is getting weird," and then you place six!!! not five but SIX eating smileys . . . now I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's my costume.

Well... It's a hand-knit sweater... and three sizes too big. Lol. Made my legs look even shorter.
I was going all out, but by the time I actually went out, it was too cold to go out in the costume part I imagined, so I decided to half-ass it.


----------



## Broadside (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVjOH7WeEKk


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 1, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



Your fly is open.


----------



## fritzi (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.





Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous. I'm not into comics or fantasy or the like, but you look STUNNING!
> 
> Great costume, chickie.



Ditto - beyond impressed by the costume!


----------



## Melian (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, thanks! Halloween is serious business, as we all know  I have zero training in anything even mildly related to costume-making or make-up, but still enjoy making the effort and, when a costume really works out, it's so satisfying.



mischel said:


> Holy mother of all genetic mutation! AWESOME!
> 
> Can i lick your arm? ... your belly? I know it's not candy but... :wubu: :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:



You probably DON'T want to lick me, haha...see the next response.



HDANGEL15 said:


> *BESTEST MELIAN PICTURE OF ALL TIME...so its in CAPS!!! OUTRAGEOUS!!!
> whats that blue stuff feel like after hours?*



HD, I'm not entirely sure what you're asking. Did you want to know what happens to the paint after wearing it for a long time, or does the "after hours" comment mean that you want to know the intimate details? Haha, I'll just tell you the whole deal.

The paint is from Kryolan - it is water soluble, and you literally just paint it onto yourself with a brush, let it dry for a few minutes, then spray on a top coat that is supposed to seal it. Let's just say that the sealer isn't perfect, and now my clothes and coat are blue on the inside (it didn't visibly come off the skin, though...just left a blue residue in the clothes...ew). Painting was a two-person job that took about 1 hour, mostly due to the fact that you have to let your joints dry before bending them to paint other areas. My husband was very interested in this task, thus, many areas that didn't need to be blue for the costume ended up getting painted anyway (not pictured here ). After about 8 hours of wear, the colour still looked pretty much perfect, and it washed off completely with minimal effort. The paint and sealer both smelled pretty good - kind of minty - and, while they don't just rub off with physical contact, they will definitely come off if someone is putting their mouth on you...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Hey, thanks! Halloween is serious business, as we all know  I have zero training in anything even mildly related to costume-making or make-up, but still enjoy making the effort and, when a costume really works out, it's so satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The costume really was awesome. I love how you could see the blue between the lacings in your skirt. It was great! I used Mehron Sealer Spray on my costume too. Still made a mess but like you, the paints and dyes didn't stain my skin. Washed right off with Mary Kay products.


----------



## Melian (Nov 1, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> The costume really was awesome. I love how you could see the blue between the lacings in your skirt. It was great! I used Mehron Sealer Spray on my costume too. Still made a mess but like you, the paints and dyes didn't stain my skin. Washed right off with Mary Kay products.



What did the rest of your costume look like, anyway? The zipperface was hardcore


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> What did the rest of your costume look like, anyway? The zipperface was hardcore



Nothing special. I wore all black: Loose wide legged pants, flip flops and my uberfrau t shirt. I spent so much trouble testing and swapping out goo and sewing materials for the face that I didn't give much thought to the rest before it was too late. 

View attachment zipperface.jpg


----------



## Melian (Nov 1, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nothing special. I wore all black: Loose wide legged pants, flip flops and my uberfrau t shirt. I spent so much trouble testing and swapping out goo and sewing materials for the face that I didn't give much thought to the rest before it was too late.



Possibly for the best. The face is the show-stopper, and you don't want to detract.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Possibly for the best. The face is the show-stopper, and you don't want to detract.



Yeah, I did kinda want it too look like I'm just blending in with the human race only to run afoul unleashing my true self of a sudden.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



I want to repost these pics just for the sexiness, but I will be murdered.

We can make little Kurts together.


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 1, 2011)

So, um....anyone wanna play?


This is both because it was SO easy to freak people out, and as a protest of no new SAW movie this year.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 1, 2011)

@ Melian: That is so. fucking. Epic.

-Awesomeness Achievement Unlocked-

First class >O

ronin: <///< The games I have in mind aren't exactly what Jigsaw will have in mind if y'dig


----------



## theronin23 (Nov 1, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> ronin: <///< The games I have in mind aren't exactly what Jigsaw will have in mind if y'dig



PMs elaborating upon the previous statement including description of said games are not only welcomed, but encouraged.


----------



## Wantabelly (Nov 1, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



Beyond awesome...wow x


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.



After seeing this... Your skin && my nut sack have something in common... You sunk my battleship


----------



## Lamia (Nov 2, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> I won a prize for scariest costume.



This is the most unsettling, creepy thing I've ever seen good job!!!


----------



## Melian (Nov 2, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> After seeing this... Your skin && my nut sack have something in common... You sunk my battleship



You win the award for weirdest comment 

Where's your costume, anyway? I'm assuming it was pretty good.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 2, 2011)

Melian said:


> Finally got these uploaded. I'm Mystique, but not the shitty, cougaresque one from the movies.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BznwsT6r_tM


----------



## Goreki (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright, BOTH of these died in the arse, but I did promise.
This one was my last minute Strawberry Shortcake for a party. I couldn't find my fucking stapler, so I had to use a hot glue gun for the skirt. FAIL.
This picture was taken about two minutes before I ripped it all off and jumped in the spa.






This was my zombie costume for the Melbourne Zombie Shuffle. The face was going to be Dia de los Muertos inspired, but the diy facepaint I tried to make failed. And rather than smearing white all over my face and looking like a bad Joker cosplay, I just smeared a shit load of black, added some green, and then got some fake blood from a friendly fellow shuffler.


----------



## su3liminal (Nov 4, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Alright, BOTH of these died in the arse, but I did promise.
> This one was my last minute Strawberry Shortcake for a party. I couldn't find my fucking stapler, so I had to use a hot glue gun for the skirt. FAIL.
> This picture was taken about two minutes before I ripped it all off and jumped in the spa.
> 
> ...




I think I dated a girl that looked like that....


----------



## Melian (Nov 4, 2011)

Sweet costumes, Goreki!

And tee hee at "Melbourne Zombie Shuffle."


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 6, 2011)

I wear the horns every year...and just change my top LOL


----------



## appleleafer (Nov 6, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> I wear the horns every year...and just change my top LOL



Cute! 

Those horns look very realistic though, anything you should be telling us.....?


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 7, 2011)

Melian said:


> You win the award for weirdest comment
> 
> Where's your costume, anyway? I'm assuming it was pretty good.



HELL YEAH I WIN!!! This was mine...





Sorry, phone isn't allowing me to resize it... But I look DAMN spiffy so it shouldn't matter! CHA CHA!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 7, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> NO NO, you should still try it.... but be aware: liquid latex doesn't work that well as an adhesive for the zipper. I would suggest using eyelash glue or spirit gum if you have spirit gum remover. Don't rely on the latex though.



I shall give it a go. Next year though. Id freak a lotta people out during post Thanks Giving dinner.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 7, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> HELL YEAH I WIN!!! This was mine...
> 
> Sorry, phone isn't allowing me to resize it... But I look DAMN spiffy so it shouldn't matter! CHA CHA!!!



*DEFINITE WIN HERE.......rockn DAY OF THE DEAD....I might have to *borrow* that idea next year.....makeup/costume/ALLLLLL GOOD...*


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> HELL YEAH I WIN!!! This was mine...
> 
> Sorry, phone isn't allowing me to resize it... But I look DAMN spiffy so it shouldn't matter! CHA CHA!!!



Huge pic is huge. Haha. Still, yeah, that's made of win. That's the kind of suit you should wear all year.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 7, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I shall give it a go. Next year though. Id freak a lotta people out during post Thanks Giving dinner.



Easter will be here before you know it though so you will need a lot of practice in the meantime.


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 7, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *DEFINITE WIN HERE.......rockn DAY OF THE DEAD....I might have to *borrow* that idea next year.....makeup/costume/ALLLLLL GOOD...*



Thanks very much. I had that suit cleaned up && got all the decorations with such sexcitement. && with all that massively ridiculously good looking man on the prowl, I got cock blocked at the Scream Awards... TWICE!!! Oy Vey



Melian said:


> Huge pic is huge. Haha. Still, yeah, that's made of win. That's the kind of suit you should wear all year.



Me in suits produces more sex appeal than the average man woman, && child could handle. Just imagine the pandemonium that would take place!? Chao I say CHAOS!!!



LillyBBBW said:


> Easter will be here before you know it though so you will need a lot of practice in the meantime.



... Easter? Well I am up for scaring the tar outta some kids


----------



## Treach (Nov 11, 2011)

This picture could've gone in this thread or the drunk pics thread, as I am Grand Theft Blotto in it...that being said, marvel at your fat count! 

View attachment drunkoween.jpg


----------

